# MTB Tandems



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Well we made the drive from Beaumont Texas to Woodstock, Ga. to visit Alex at MTB Tandems. I do not think you can go there and NOT buy a new tandem! LOL

Once we found out Laura and I could fit the Fandango frame and she could have her short thudbuster it was all over except for the test ride. The test ride at the trails near the shop were a blast, except for a small fall into a yellow jacket nest and getting stung about 40 times and the stoker quite a bit also. Even that could not wipe away the smiles and fun we were having. Maybe because of a different bike? Maybe because of the trails with hills and down hills...it is flat as a pancake here in Beaumont! No matter, I did not even have to "convince" the stoker. So a new DC-9 has been ordered in Grinch Green! We are hoping that our schedule works out so we can go pick it up and have some more Georgia fun.





















Alex's A++++ reputation for customer service is well deserved!

That carbon calfee frame is sweet!

This does mean we will be selling the 98' Cannondale MT3000. If you know someone wanting to test the waters of mtb tandeming this is a great bike to do it on.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats Alan lookin' forward to the pic's
We love the New Rig, the 29er Rolls like a Beast & Climbs like a goat!!!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

That was the first thing we noticed Mike. We have not ridden in almost a year and I just had 3 surgeries and my mid section was split wide open. We hit the first hill and went right up it.

If I recall, we both got our C'dales about the same time. Like you, I decided it was not worth dumping a lot more cash into it. I did quite a few upgrades when we purchased it 2 years ago. A great bike and I hope we can find it a good home for someone else to start their off road tandem adventures!

Are pics of your new bike on the Fandango thread?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

29er or not, I recommend to anyone who rides a tandem off road to have full suspension, your stoker will appreciate it. Luckily my tandem can be converted to 27.5" wheels and it has 6" of rear travels, climbs, descends and is incredible on the flats....that all be said, I'm thinking of selling it, wife and son don't want to ride on it anymore...


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> 29er or not, I recommend to anyone who rides a tandem off road to have full suspension, your stoker will appreciate it. Luckily my tandem can be converted to 27.5" wheels and it has 6" of rear travels, climbs, descends and is incredible on the flats....that all be said, I'm thinking of selling it, wife and son don't want to ride on it anymore...


I respectfully disagree. For many teams, hardtails, or even full rigid frames, make more sense, especially if the riding is a mix of both trails and hard surfaces/streets. Additionally, some teams prefer the performance advantage of a hardtail or rigid tandem over full suspension for racing, etc. 
IOW, there's no one solution for every team. Nothing against full suspension; we split our time pretty equally between full suspension and hardtail (one of the benefits of being in the business). 
That's why different styles of tandems remain on the market.
Allen, it was great to meet you guys. Thanks for coming up - hope you can pick the tandem up in person - maybe we can get a ride or two in.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Allen, congrats! I recognize that pic as the slot rock on the Explorer trail - awesome trails! When you come back to pick it up, schedule an extra day, and please send a message so that we can show you some of the beautiful GA single track up in the mtns!!!!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is a video but it is not a "mountain biking video". It is a collection of pics and video of our trip to mtb. tandems, and all of the things we did in Helen Georgia with a short single track piece I rode also. 
If you make a trip to visit Alex and can schedule a vacation during that time you will have a blast there. Helen is only about a 90 minute drive from MTB Tandems.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, that is Helen...Blankets was a fun time when we hit it from MTB Tandems mothership. Those trails are fun.

As for the Cannondale to Fandango, been there done that and smiled for making it happen. You will enjoy the Fandango, and you are correct, the first thing I noticed was it has a lot of grip.

Alex, is a great source for a quality tandem. He is known for customer service and in my opinion is an overall good guy. The rest of his family is first class also.

Enjoy the new ride Allan.

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

We will Paul. You were instrumental in getting us the Cannondale and introducing us to the sport. I will always be grateful and will miss the C'dale when it is gone. 

I so bad want to make AORTA and learn from watching other tandem teams ride. 

Always the best to you and Jeanne.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe Alex will read this.... I meant to ask, Where/Why/How did his frame design get named "Fandango" ? Anyone already know?


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Look up the meaning of the name Fandango.....


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

I some how got Lucky and had two C-dales and Yes it was a great bike to start on, but this 29er rides that much better...
I just added some Sexiness too Her and she's getting some NEW WTB 2.25 Nine Line

What fork did you go with? I love the Loop and it's not even broken in yet but so smooth!!!


ALM said:


> That was the first thing we noticed Mike. We have not ridden in almost a year and I just had 3 surgeries and my mid section was split wide open. We hit the first hill and went right up it.
> 
> If I recall, we both got our C'dales about the same time. Like you, I decided it was not worth dumping a lot more cash into it. I did quite a few upgrades when we purchased it 2 years ago. A great bike and I hope we can find it a good home for someone else to start their off road tandem adventures!
> 
> Are pics of your new bike on the Fandango thread?


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

mhopton said:


> Look up the meaning of the name Fandango.....


Got it! Lets Dance!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes let's dance. Possibly he continued the theme of Double Forte'

FWIW, Alex is also good at keeping with the industry regarding these frames. The frame you ride will be a couple mod generations newer than what we we had. Simple but cool changes like adjustable headtube angles via the headset...and widening of the rear for larger tire clearance. 

If I had one item I don't like, and this is totally personal, Alex always builds his personal and often test bikes in camo colors. Love the bikes but they certainly are not Ferrari red.

Alex does a great job and is no doubt the reason many are riding off-road tandems today.

From the photos...he may need a new sign since he either has crashed bikes with bent handlebars or those are road bars in an MTB shop.

PK


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

ALM said:


> Here is a video but it is not a "mountain biking video". It is a collection of pics and video of our trip to mtb. tandems, and all of the things we did in Helen Georgia with a short single track piece I rode also.
> If you make a trip to visit Alex and can schedule a vacation during that time you will have a blast there. Helen is only about a 90 minute drive from MTB Tandems.


Hey Allen, I really enjoyed the video/collection of pictures. It's great to see all of the sights that I'm accustomed to from the view of someone from out of town. We live 2.2 miles from the blankets creek trailhead and have a ton of affection for those trails as that's where we started our tandem adventure. Also, Alex's shop is at least a once - a - week stop on my way home from work to see what new cool "stuff" he has or is building. It's likely I'll get to see your new tandem being built before you do!

Anyway, great shots and glad you enjoyed Helen and Unicoi state park, Brasstown Bald and the road side peanut stands. It's easy to forget sometimes just how beautiful North GA is and how lucky we are to have as many riding options as we do.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Allen,
I enjoyed the slide show as well. MHopton is right; it is nice to see our state from the perspective of others. Unicoi is one of my old favorite campgrounds. Great fudge shops and bakeries in Helen too. We used to help with the NORBA nationals when they held them there in the mid 90's; fun times (geez, I'm getting old)...
Anyway, thanks for putting that together. 
And yes, Fandango is a dance - The best description of a well-ridden off-road tandem (that wasn't already trademarked).


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

PMK - We ordered Grinch Green and love that color but it was a really tough decision between it and the orange that was about the same as the burnt orange of my favorite college team...The University of Texas Football Longhorns. We think it was worth the xtra $ for the specialty color.

Mike - yes, the Loop fork also!

Mike and Alex - Thanks for comments. We always say when we travel that the locals get used to their surroundings and do not realize the beauty and many things to do that are at their fingertips. We really see this in Colorado.

mhopton - I am not as lucky as you to live that close to a tandem shop and tandem expert. We do travel to Houston at least once or twice per month. When we do, we often stop by to visit Rick and Marcia at House of Tandems Spring Texas Houston. Paketa Da Vinci - Santana - Co Motion - DraftMaster - BP MS150 - tandems -Tandem bike rentals It is nice to have a mechanic that understands tandems and get to see all of the cool stuff. If only money was not an issue when we visit MTBT'S or HOT's! : )

It is soooooooooo hot here today! 105 with heat index for the past week and 90% humidity. It is no wonder that Houston and other Texas locations have been named the "fattest city"! It is just so hot that it is actually dangerous to be outside and exert a lot of effort at any activity. We miss the shade and cool temps of the Georgia mountains!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Grinch Green...I so want to redo ours in dayglo green with the trimmings similar to Ryan Villopotos works Kawasaki.

PK


----------

